# Which router table and router combo kit for a beginner?



## DBSII (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My name is Darrell and I am new to routing. Can anyone recommend an adequate router table and router combo kit(with multiple bases) for a beginning woodworker? Thanks for the help.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Darrell, 

Before anyone can recommend a router combo kit, you have to have some idea of what sort of projects you plan to accomplish. Any of the 2 1/4 horsepower (12-13 amp) kits from Bosch, Porter Cable, Freud, Dewalt etc. will allow you to do a great number of jobs.

As for router tables, I have built all of mine. My first table was a countertop scrap sink cut-out on sawhorses. My second one was in the extension wing of my tablesaw, but I didn't like it that much. My current one is an Oak-Park router table top mounted on a cabinet I've made. 

If you do decide to make your own, find a top first. Then, play around with heights until you find what works for you. If you're lucky, you can make it the same size as your table saw or work bench, so that you can use it as an outfeed table or side support.

Search thru the old posts and the galleries and you'll find a bunch of different router tables.

For beginners, there are a bunch of good router resources that go into great detail on picking routers and making tables available at the library or online. 

http://www.overstock.com/Books-Movi...uide-to-the-Router-Table/2476039/product.html

http://www.overstock.com/Books-Movi...strated-Guide-to-Routers/1892305/product.html

http://www.overstock.com/Books-Movies-Music-Games/The-New-Router-Handbook/793236/product.html

http://www.overstock.com/Books-Movies-Music-Games/Woodworking-With-the-Router/1744482/product.html

Good luck, and work safe!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Darrell and welcome to the forum, Hope you will be an active part of us.

The router table I use and am totally happy with is the Oak-Park with a Dewalt 618 under the hood. It works very well for everything I have tackled to date. Knowing how you plan on using it may determine what router would be the best choice, but I don't think you can do any better than the Oak-Park table set up.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Darrel and welcome. For a beginner or otherwise I don't think you can do better than the new Craftsman 2 hp combo fixed and plunge set up. It has a very good reputation and it is now on sale again, it's a deal at the 109. but it's on sale for 89.00 right now. 

For a router table, there are lot's a great little router tables out there. I use the Oak Park top on a cabinet I built. Router table cabinets are easy to build and a top with plate can be had for 150.-200.00 easily. 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Power+Tools&sName=Routers+&+Laminate+Trimmers

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Darrell.


----------

